# State and Federal regulations / taxes



## TeamKA (Jan 23, 2010)

Sooo... I was just browsing the federal regulations on Wineries ect... and I was thinking.... Why would anyone want to go through all that?!?!?... It just sounds like such a brutal process....


----------



## AlFulchino (Jan 23, 2010)

actually not that hard

getting a label approved is a technical challenge...at least at first


----------



## CandleWineProject (Feb 3, 2010)

What website were you looking at? I want to start a cidery eventually.


----------



## AlFulchino (Feb 3, 2010)

http://ttb.gov/

contact your local officials FIRST..they present more issues than the feds or states.....locals have that special jurisdiction over zoning, traffic etc etc etc

the states and fed essentially are a paperwork journey...they actually DO want you to get up and running....

the locals usually do as well....but they also have to deal w your neighbors, competitors etc


----------



## AlFulchino (Feb 10, 2010)

seeing as this topic is sort of one that asks how to go about things...i just got three labels approved by the TTB....so i am ready to start selling in 2-4 weeks after final tasting/bottling/ and label approval...ok and i have to account for some temporary bottle shock

the TTB is ***FRIENDLY*****


----------



## Wade E (Feb 10, 2010)

Im very happy that your dream is finally coming true an Ill be up to see you this year so you better keep one of those Sig bottles put aside for me!  You know I love wines that have lots of Cassis


----------



## AlFulchino (Feb 11, 2010)

sure thing Wade

gonna go over there in about an hour and do what i hope is a final taste test....


----------



## grapeman (Feb 11, 2010)

And what size bottle will be the final sample- maybe a gallon jug?


----------



## AlFulchino (Feb 11, 2010)

well...i did get a bit tipsy, i must confess..i did it just before i ate lunch so that was not the best idea 

might go do it again tomorrow


----------



## xanxer82 (Feb 12, 2010)

As soon as I can get some land I'm going to start soil prep. Been working on the business plan. Hopefully, I find some investors! The Mid Atlantic Farm Credit will hopefully help.
I thinkk before I make wine commercially, I'll just grow some grapes for a while. Then deal with the winery paperworkzilla.


----------



## AlFulchino (Feb 12, 2010)

if your intention is for you to get the land yourself..and that you can swing that by yourself.....then i would consider that you have no need for investors to be married to if all you want is a small winery ...because you can grow into that all by yourself....no one asking you where the ROI is...no one questioining your winemaking decisions etc

of course the downside is that if it fails...its all you 

wait a minute! THATS CAPITALISM...we dont let anyone fail anymore..never mind


----------



## xanxer82 (Feb 12, 2010)

Lol if I can get enough acres I cam be " too big to fail"


----------



## AlFulchino (Feb 12, 2010)

if you have enough acres you can actually be big enough to fail 

a vineyard helps in two ways..it provides you with your own sourced fruit...second, it provides you with a sellable atmosphere

if you are going to produce a traditional vinifera wine....consider working now on a wine that you think will be very sellable....get that out of the way first


----------



## xanxer82 (Feb 12, 2010)

Very true Al. I plan to sell grapes for a while before I make commercially. I do have some ideas for the staple wine I want to produce and will grow accordingly.


----------



## grapeman (Feb 12, 2010)

xanxer82 said:


> Very true Al. I plan to sell grapes for a while before I make commercially. I do have some ideas for the staple wine I want to produce and will grow accordingly.


 
That's why he needs the investors Al. If you grow grapes to sell, you need good deep backing pockets because that is a sure way to lose money! Unless you can grow ultra-premium quality grapes, you will be in the negative cash flow schema.


----------

